# The Greens & The Views



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I need to move soon and it is either I stay in the Marina or try to find something in the The Greens & The Views. I am confused as to what 'The Views' are... are these the small little buildings that are in front of the Emaar towers (Golf, Links, and Fairways) that surround the brownish green water filled canal?

How are these mid-towers? Quality, size? Are they just as nice as the bigger buildings? Anyone live in one and can give me some guidance?

How much should my budget be to get a decent 2 bedroom apartment in the Greens? The Views?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Views are the high rises between The Greens and the golf course I think.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

My understanding is that the Views include both the highrises alongside the golf course and the midrises backing onto the canal. In short everything south of the main street running east-west from the Greens shopping centre to Regents is the Views, and all the blocks north of the street is the Greens. 

But everyone calls the whole place the Greens. I live in the Fairways and have never said that I live in the Views. 



indoMLA said:


> I need to move soon and it is either I stay in the Marina or try to find something in the The Greens & The Views. I am confused as to what 'The Views' are... are these the small little buildings that are in front of the Emaar towers (Golf, Links, and Fairways) that surround the brownish green water filled canal?
> 
> How are these mid-towers? Quality, size? Are they just as nice as the bigger buildings? Anyone live in one and can give me some guidance?
> 
> How much should my budget be to get a decent 2 bedroom apartment in the Greens? The Views?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

The above is what I gather (from seeing and from certain people), but some of the agents I speak to refer to the Links Towers as Views, but no building is labeled that way.... Also, some agents have told me that the Views are a highrise and others have told me that the Views is the area between the highrise buildings (Golf, Links, Fairways) and TECOM (which is all the small midsize buildings).

Can someone that knows and is not guessing, please help? Thanks.


@TallyHo: How do you like the Fairways? I am looking at a few units in the same area, even though most agents say I will not be able to afford it.... How is the gym in the Fairways?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm happy in the Fairways. The Links/Golf Towers have slightly better interior finishes and the Links has slightly larger apartments, but the Fairways has the best pool complex by a good stretch. I like the floor to ceiling windows and the apartments are well proportioned so even small rooms never feel cramped. It's a quiet complex and the typical resident is probably a professional expat in his/her 30s, although there's certainly middle aged couples and families. 

The gym is smallish but well equipped and suits most people's needs. It's never crowded. You'd still need to look at the gym before knowing if it has what you want as people serious about weightlifting may find it limited.

Rents have gone up since I rented my two-bedroom flat two years ago, back then rents ranged from 95K to 110K depending on the view and size, but the average is now probably 10K higher. The one bedrooms vary in size and side of the building (golf course view or not). They seem to average around 70K but every now and then you see a smaller one-bedroom with canal view for as low as 65K. I do have a friend who only pays 60K for a one-bedroom, canal side, midlevel floor, but perhaps that was a rare, fantastic bargain. 

I will have to say that recently there's been a number of consistently empty parking spots in the garage, suggesting tenants who have moved out and new ones haven't moved in, which also implies some landlords are holding on to unreasonably high asking rents. So it may be worth it to bargain. As always, never trust what a realtor tells you. 



indoMLA said:


> The above is what I gather (from seeing and from certain people), but some of the agents I speak to refer to the Links Towers as Views, but no building is labeled that way.... Also, some agents have told me that the Views are a highrise and others have told me that the Views is the area between the highrise buildings (Golf, Links, Fairways) and TECOM (which is all the small midsize buildings).
> 
> Can someone that knows and is not guessing, please help? Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Indo. I would also recommend the "new Greens" It is the following buildings; Travo a and b, Arno a and b, and Turia a and b. These are the 7 odd story high ones the other side of the canal from the high rises. Bit bigger then most of the high rise units and better finish then the older greens buildings. Has my colleague called you by the way?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hey Indo. I would also recommend the "new Greens" It is the following buildings; Travo a and b, Arno a and b, and Turia a and b. These are the 7 odd story high ones the other side of the canal from the high rises. Bit bigger then most of the high rise units and better finish then the older greens buildings. Has my colleague called you by the way?


Yeah, I was starting to look at those buildings as well. 
I do not think anyone from your agency has reached out to me. I also contacted another forum member, but she also hasn't really helped. Let me know.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I have tried but there was no answer. I'll ask her to try again


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not an expert on the area but I can tell you about one block where my friend lives. If you are coming in from the other side (i.e., not SZR) you turn right by a school (Regent, I think), go straight down to the first roundabout, turn left and go to the end u-turn round the roundabout and the block is on the right. It's really well appointed. My friend has a two-bedroom with a square galley kitchen as you walk in. I think it was rented through Asteco or Better Homes for around AED 90k-ish.


----------



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

I live in the high rise tower next to Regent International School (Mosela Tower). It one of the newer builds in the Greens/Views development. We have a 1bed/2bath with a maid's quarters (aka an oversized closet) and paid 75K in 3 checks. I love the kitchen and the finishes are nice in this building. Also, our apartment had never been lived in either; thats was plus. 
Good Luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

iheartjax said:


> I live in the high rise tower next to Regent International School (Mosela Tower). It one of the newer builds in the Greens/Views development. We have a 1bed/2bath with a maid's quarters (aka an oversized closet) and paid 75K in 3 checks. I love the kitchen and the finishes are nice in this building. Also, our apartment had never been lived in either; thats was plus.
> Good Luck!


I forgot that - my friend's place had also never been lived in and I forgot to mention the large windows (opening onto a fairly extensive balcony) giving loads of natural light, particularly in the living and dining areas.

Also worth looking at are the Al Seef Towers in JLT, near the station. Massive two bed rooms, high ceilings, really well finished. Massive balcony.


----------

